# How's scouting going?



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

Just getting a little excited about finally getting to go out bowhunting. Seen a lot of good bucks around. The biggest was a 7X7 about 20-22inches wide. Probably in the low 180's. Hopefully the land owner will let me go after


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

LOW 180s  .I have never seen one that big in North Dakota except mounted ones at scheels.I would hunt him exclusivly,but make sure you dont spook him or allow him to pattern you.Everyone thinks the rut is the best time to hunt a big one.I think september is,they are way easier to pattern that time of year.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

My younger bro has a deer cam in one of our shelterbelts, and man we have a NICE 4by4 that will go maybe 160 PY, has really high tines maybe around 10 to 12 in, and is around 23 in inside spread and is very thick. We lost a really nice 5 pionter last fall. So hopefully this guy will make up for it.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,are those the belts by the interstate?Would hate see a big one like that get schmucked.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

No, they are in another area. But yeah that area has a alot of deer hit every year.


----------

